# Pet Travel Companies



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Blimey, lots of doom and gloom on the site at the moment, hey? Same in the U.K.

Anyway, we're still coming over on 22nd October to face the music, always loved a challenge!

I'm bringing my dog and cat and need to know of a decent and trustworthy pet carriers from the UK. Doesn't matter whether by land or sea. I have tried Easypet but they do not have the right dates. Any other names, please?

(I've had a strong word with Colin the cat, and he promises not to go near poison or roads - no, I shall protect him as much as possible.)

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Blimey, lots of doom and gloom on the site at the moment, hey? Same in the U.K.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Colin will be fine, just be careful. We used a company called Air Supply, but I think (the name suggests) they only use air travel!! They were good though. lots of advice beforehand and we just turned up to where they told us to go and everything was ready - not too dear either. We actually chose them cos my husband used to like a rock band called Air Supply, hence my ability to remember their name LOL


Jo


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Jo

Thanks for the info again. Air Supply - brilliant band!

Will let you know the outcome of my enquiries with them.

X
Ros


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Blimey, lots of doom and gloom on the site at the moment, hey? Same in the U.K.
> 
> ...


hi rospapergirl did you only just colin injected for rabbies as the vet said i could have it done on my cat gucci but when we take her to spain she cant come back for six months .. or have the injection and leave her here and bring her out in about 7 months to make sure the injection has taken effect. how did you go about that ..


----------

